#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Rich Text Content Control not working after saving file

## AccountingJ

Hello guys

I have a word document where I went into the developer options and chose "Rich Text Content Control" and then copied that field and pasted special, selected "Paste Link" so I can reference that original field. It works perfect, except after I save and exit it doesn't. I think it's that it can't be saved as a regular word document but I'm not sure. Any ideas?

----------


## macropod

See Item 7. *Content Controls*, at: https://gregmaxey.com/word_tip_pages...ting_data.html

----------


## AccountingJ

This explains a lot, kind of upsetting but thank so macropod.

----------

